

Groovy Projects Intends to Join the Apache Software Foundation - bythe4mile
http://glaforge.appspot.com/article/groovy-projects-intends-to-join-the-apache-software-foundation

======
cujo
Unless I've missed it, there still hasn't been an announcement on what Grails
is going to do. I just assumed they'd announce in tandem.

~~~
bythe4mile
Per the mailing list Guillaume doesn't know whether Grails will be joining
Apache as well. It is sort of strange because I always took the two projects
to be a package deal. But I suppose they have two different managing groups.

